# Rehoming as an Embryo Transfer mare



## MareOfDiomedes (14 July 2018)

Has anyone ever done this? 
Just received news through from Land lord that the field I rent has been sold for development!!! 
Entirely unsure what to do with my mare. She's unridden, and having had to a lent a shoulder to cry on for friends who've had to sell horses and ultimately had them end up in unsuitable homes, one too many times, selling fills me with fear!
But know rescue centres are all full and wouldn't feel happy offloading her on one of those anyway, she's well looked after and always has been, and rescue spaces should be for those who genuinely need rescuing IMHO. 
So am considering ET permanent loan type thing as a possibility....but no experience of it whatsoever!!!


----------



## TheMule (14 July 2018)

I've done it twice, once to Twemlows and once to Newton Stud, both very positive experiences. I've also had a mare on loan myself for 2 ETs which was great. However, there are horror stories out there and I'd prefer to sign over to a reputable large scale operation than to a private home I didn't personally know.
The mare will need to be young enough and big enough to be useful- generally under 10 and 16hh plus


----------



## Hexx (16 July 2018)

Yes - my sister's mare went to the research unit at Newmarket that was run by Prof Twink Allen.  Sadly it was closed down a few years ago due to lack of funding, but she was taken on by someone who had used her for embryo transfer a couple of times and she went to live with them - it was a well known showing family.

Twenlows  were advertising for mares last month, I think.  Might be worth a visit to their website.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 July 2018)

Tomlinson equine (formerly Beaufort embryo transfer) are also advertising for recipient mares.

'- Must be a minimum 16.2hh without shoes 
- No vices 
- Paddock Sound 
- Must be able to go Barefoot with good feet 
- Be able to live out in a herd 

We accept Maiden Mares between the age of 3 - 10yrs and Non Maiden Mares 3 -14 years. '


----------



## ester (16 July 2018)

I think it also depends what type she is too? Didn't they find that when using lower 'quality' mares the foals weren't really as good as they genetically should have been?


----------



## MareOfDiomedes (19 July 2018)

Thanks all for the replies; I do not think she will be big enough, sadly, although Beaufort's website says native types (she's a suspected native x though I have no very exact history for her) can be good mothers. 
I might speak to them anyway as I am not sure. 
Thank you again everybody.


----------



## Laafet (19 July 2018)

Believe me they do take smaller mares, we were presented with 15hh recipient mare from Beaufort and was not very happy. But only because we were breeding Arab racehorses and the big warmblood recipient mares did a fab job. Beaufort sent us 3 mares over the time I was there, the 15hh maiden who was awful to her foal, a lovely older warmblood who was fab, and a scatty TB type (Selle Francais I believe) . So they will take anything.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 May 2020)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd resurrect it to ask about this. Would anyone be willing to tell me a ballpark figure of what they pay for horses that fit their criteria? Pm me if preferred. Thank you.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 May 2020)

I think that the recipient mares are usually gifted or loaned to them. Though I’m happy to be corrected on that if I’m wrong .


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 May 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			I think that the recipient mares are usually gifted or loaned to them. Though I’m happy to be corrected on that if I’m wrong .
		
Click to expand...

Is that right? Oh, OK, thank you.


----------



## Hannahgb (2 June 2020)

Mine is on loan to one, but they would buy for £500


----------



## Laafet (15 June 2020)

Emma Bundell paid a decent amount for my friends mare if I remember rightly.


----------

